# so confused to how many blankets at night



## sparkle_1979

I'm really concerned my baby is too hot at night. We have the heating on and the room is quite warm, she sleeps in a fleece sleep suit and has 2 cellular blankets on her which are doubled. Is this enough or too much? 

Thanks x


----------



## special_kala

have you got a room thermometer? We have one and find it really usefull.

If you feel the room is warm then your baby might be a little hot as when our therm says 19 i feel its cold but apparently thats a good temp for bubbs.


----------



## sparkle_1979

Yep have one, but still not sure about how many blankets she needs, the temp is always just right or a little on the warm side x


----------



## special_kala

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/buyingforbaby/cotscribsbedding/bedding/

if you scroll down there's a usefull little table also my HV gave me a little booklet on cotdeath that has a good diagram in, did you get one possible?

im forever checking my LO's temp im completely paranoid lol


----------



## grumpymoo

Usually the guide is for a baby wearing a vest and a normal cotton sleepsuit. Rose wears these plus 2 layers of blankets only and the room is about 20 degrees.
I think the fleecy ones are usually not recommended for sleeping. A blanket doubled over is counted as 2 blankets etc.

Tbh I worry about her getting cold but when i check her neck or chest she always feels fine, and its much safer not to get too hot of course.

Hope this helps, i found it sooooo confusing at first!


----------



## flowers04

i tend to put put one fleece blanket at night and fold it in half so its classed as two layers - the room temp is normally 20

it does seem like you are using too many layers - maybe just use two blankets and her normal vest ad sleepsuit - if the back of her neck and chest feel warm then she is fine


----------



## Blah11

That sounds like a bit too much tbh. Amelie was born in Jan which was colder than it is now and we used to put her in a sleepsuit, and swaddle her with a fleece blanket and then secure her down in her crib with another blanket tucked into her matress on either side.


----------



## channy3232

Wow. That seems like an awful lot to me! I put Rocco in fleece or flannel pajamas, normally with feet, no blanket. 
He still isn't quite old enough to be able to pull a blanket off his face. He can, but sometimes he panics when something falls on his face. 
He's also a very warm baby so I don't want to overheat him.


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks everyone. I think you are all right and Im putting too many on. x


----------



## charliesmom

Try to feel her chest and see if it's warm or too hot. That's how I can tell.


----------



## jazmine18

i wouldnt put the fleece sleepsuit on :)...i think it would trap to much heat in too close too her..and maybe the two blankets but not doubled over :)...or one cellular and one cotton (like t-shirt material one)also not doubled over and i cant remember where but im sure i heard if you use your lips to feel the back of their neck, because their very sensitive and should give you a guide to how hot and sticky, or cool she is :) xx


----------



## goddess25

We just make sure the room is warm... use a flannel fitted sheet on the cot and he wears thick sleepsuits or growbags. He usually seems quite warm apart from his hands but if i put gloves on it drives him insane. 
Its going to be winter soon and am getting a bit worried not sure what to do... I dont really want to keep the heating on in his room we cant regulate it too well and it gets super hot. It might be time for us to start using a blanket not sure.


----------



## dali

fleece sleepsuits aree very warm she may even be ok with just that on tbh or with out it maybe 2 -3 blankets. feel the back of her neck , if it feels warm she is warm enough ( regardless of her hands etc.. being chilly) if she is sweating she is too hot, if her neck feels cold add a blanket. remember toe allow for your hands being cold or hot ( if my hands were warm or cold i would use my wrist to feel)
this time last year my lo was wearing a fleece sleepsuit and on blanket to bed (with a cotton sleep suit underneath) and was perfect temp ( he wasnt a tiny bby though) 
i was always told a baby will wake from being too cold before it will wake from being too hot, so if she feels a tad cold but is sleeping soundly then she is likely fine :)


----------



## sobersadie

Get one of the gro bags for winter then you know they are safe and snuggly and wont come out of it and get cold. a vest, sleepsuit and gro bag is plenty if the room is at the correct temp) u get different tog grobags for summer and winter)


----------



## sparkle_1979

I have one she is just a little small right now, cant wait till I can use it xx


----------

